# Well if it burl week



## myingling (Feb 9, 2014)

if its burl week I got 2 more to show got these done up Saturday
2 maple burl 3in copper - slates ,,,wood come from Mike 1950

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice work Mike- sure looks good in those calls.


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 9, 2014)

Way to go Mike. Look great.

Ray


----------



## ghost1066 (Feb 9, 2014)

Good looking callers Mike.


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm liking Burl week ! Nice looking calls !


----------

